# New kid on the block



## Paisano (Feb 3, 2015)

Hello,

My sister and I are going to show boer goats this year at the fair. First time, new to everything. Any good books out that could help us start to finish? So glad I found this site! Thanks


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome to TGS! Check out the threads here, there's tons of info!


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

http://www.amazon.com/Storeys-Guide-Raising-Meat-Goats/dp/1603425829/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1423008368&sr=8-1&keywords=storey%27s+guide+to+meat+goat

Is one of my favorites as far as books go.


----------

